# Keep binding screws loose until you get to the slopes?



## tonto (Mar 15, 2012)

In all the how to mount your bindings videos I've seen, the last few steps have always been to tighten the mounting screws for your bindings. And they advise to check that they are still tightened when you use them on the slopes.

I just recently heard that it's better to keep the mounting screws loose and then only tighten them when you get on to the slopes.

Is this so it forces your to check your binding screws and tighten it before you get on your snowboard? Or is this because of large changes in temperature could cause the screws to loosen or even cause damage?

Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I wouldn't worry bout it unless you have problems with them coming loose.

Yes expansion and contraction blah blah blah


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I've heard that a few times, not sure where it started but it seems a little assinine to me. Been boarding 19 years, always cranked my screws down fairly tight when mounting the bindings, then check again about half way through day one, and again maybe a few weeks later. Then I tend to check them once or twice a year.

There's no way in hell I'd be loosening and tightening my bindings every time I went to the hill.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't do this. You'll forget you need to tighten them when you go to strap in and all your friends will be pissed they have to wait for you........yes it happened to me the first day. A bunch of other people too and most ended up buying a tool. :laugh:


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Unless the insert and screw are different metals, they expand and contract the same amount. I mount mine when I get there and won't touch them until I pack to leave. Never had a loose screw. Like Wolf said, all my screws came with a stripe of Loctite blue on them. I only remove them because my kid's board sits on top of mine.


----------



## tonto (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

I'll keep my bindings tight. And my friend who heard that his brother does that will keep his bindings tight too.

Cheers!


----------

